# Release form for customer provided items?



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello  We have recently hooked up with a semi-local boot shop that sells Carharrt and we have been doing some jacket backs and whatnot for them, that is not the problem- folks have now started bringing things in and dropping things off for us to embroider. While I like the money (I add 30% for provided items not bought from us) my problem is, well, sh*t sometimes happens, you know? The machine has a bad day...a hoop comes apart while sewing, ect. And while I have explained this to the shop owner that these people are leaving things at their own risk, I worry that is not being passed along to the customer. So I am looking for a release form the customer that is dropping something off to her would fill out with contact info and sign so that they know that as hard as I will try to get their item perfect...sometimes sh*t happens. Does anyone else use such a form? Just hoping maybe someone would be willing to share what info they have on theirs so I can get one written up.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

We have this posted in our showroom near our order desk.
"We are not responsible for damages or errors on customer provided items"
We also have them sign an invoice when they drop off the garment that says the same thing. It also has a disclaimer about them approving the spelling as listed on the form provided.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Release or no release whey you screw up the bigger problem is them bad mouthing you all over town....Build enough margin into your prices to cover "oops" and you should be ok....


----------

